# angeln ägypten tipps



## X36X (27. Januar 2013)

hallo.
ich fliege am 26.03. 2013 nach ägypten.Genauer nach marsa alam /el quesier habt ihr tipps für bootstouren und ufer angeln dort würde mich sehr über tipps freuen.


----------



## X36X (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln ägypten tipps*

naja schade das noch keiner tipps hat vlt. kann mir jemand allgemein zu ägypten und angeln was sagen.


----------



## marcus7 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: angeln ägypten tipps*

Schau mal hier rein : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207742

Meine in Sharm etwas gehört zu haben von geführten Bootsangeltouren in Marsa alam.


lg


----------



## pago (29. April 2013)

*AW: angeln ägypten tipps*

Ich habe deinen Thread leider erst jetzt gesehen, sonst hätte ich dir einen Kontakt aus Hurgharda vermitteln können. Hoffe du hattest trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub in Ägypten. Wenn du nochmal rüber Fliegen willst, kannst du mich gerne Kontaktieren, dann organisieren wir dir was in Hurgharda, bei bekannten, dann kannst du auch mal ein bisschen das Ägyptische Leben erfahren


----------



## Diana (2. August 2013)

*AW: angeln ägypten tipps*

Moin Moin,

vielleicht hat jemand Tipps allgemeiner Art oder auch spezieller Art für die Region um Luxor. Wir fahren im kommenden Februar auf privatem Weg. Hat jemand Erfahrungen zu "Angelscheinen" etc pp und ob man im Februar im Nil überhaupt etwas fängt?

LG Diana


----------

